# Where's The Saturday Watch Thread?



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I can't wait! 

I just got this back from being repaired and serviced.  I'ts been six months, which has been far too long without it. Now to see if it behaves itself. I took a pic before I got it completely filthy. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon & will be putting this on...

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels*


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Mach will you please please please stop posting pics of those Tudors now thats two more watches added to my wants list

anyway this for me now.










and its beautifull movement Venus 188


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sonyman said:


> Mach will you please please please stop posting pics of those Tudors now thats two more watches added to my wants list


I`ve got a fourth one as well :lol:

(I also know where there`s yet another one going cheap in Leicester but I`m not saying where as I _might_ nab it myself when I`ve got enough dosh  )

BTW this is quite nice B)



> anyway this for me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

New to me, so on my wrist.

1975 Bulova Accutron


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Any chance of some larger fonts in this thread?

I suspect there is, ffs.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I can't wait!
> 
> I just got this back from being repaired and serviced.  I'ts been six months, which has been far too long without it. Now to see if it behaves itself. I took a pic before I got it completely filthy. :lol:
> 
> ...


6 Months  I better wear mine in support


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait!
> ...


Yeah, I know. I kept putting it off until mid June, and then it took twice as long as it was supposed to. :huh: I do like these watches though. 

Later,

William


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Eco Drive still stuck to my wrist


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

One of these, as I am nursing my fetish for a certain hands style 










I am pathetically addicted


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega Dynamic today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stan said:


> Any chance of some larger fonts in this thread?
> 
> I suspect there is, ffs.


 :lol: :lol:

Still wearing this


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

My mint Chronograph Suisse rosegold piece today!

Waiting 4 tonight...


----------



## iestynt1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Im going to London Zoo today. Hopefully this will survive the Gorilla pit h34r:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

GMT today and next week


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ocean7 LM-1 LE today


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

This one



















and this one later, for lunch with the 710


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

OM for me.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one for me today - arrived yesterday from Dave (Badger) - love it :wub:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Giving my Fortis Flieger a run out today.










Mike


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Back to the Doxa 300t reissue today










Mark


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Tidying the house this morning, so this










Taking the 710 for dinner in Knutsford this evening so I'll change to this










Which turns to this when you start playing withphotobucket


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wearing this just now

Hanowa


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my new *Sinn 303 Ty Silver* today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn-ing again today:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This again today.................


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

On rotation:










.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a few days of steam trains and real ale ahead so this










it has survived lots of engineering and a few less sober nights out so far...


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Wearing nothing as yet - shocking I know! - and heading out to a joint 18th/21st birthday bash tonight, hence will pop on the classy but trusty and durable Timex auto:










Photo courtesy of previous owner, I have yet to take decent pics of it myself!


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

My first purchase from the sales forum! Cheap but nice










Pic courtesy previous owner!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Changed to another Aqualand buy. h34r: I must stop buying all these. :lol:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Just arrived this morning so giving it an airing, going to be doing the front brake discs and pads on the car later :hammer: .










Picture borrowed from original seller, Alas (Alasdair) 

Now on an original Casio strap from my original one of these h34r:.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Off to bed soon & will be putting this on...
> 
> *Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels*


Lovely Tudor Mach! B)

I'll be wearing the one on the right again today:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Stowa Seatime










Paul


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

007 today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I sent this off to Bienne to have the 'crown gap' seen to. As usual I heard nothing for weeks and then it returned out of the blue.










cheers

Andy


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

As its the 2nd reception tonight ive got my 17 on ready for a few shandy's tonight


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Orsa Monstrum for me today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Haven't worn this in a while.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Wearing my recently re-furbed 6138 whilst having a quiet hangover and 'listening' to you lot. 










Have a good w/end everyone.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Waterman with the corresponding pen.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Apart from my brief liaison with my Monaco yesterday it's been a bit of an affair of the Seiko variety this week.

So to keep with it I'm wearing this today.

Seiko 6139-6020 - April 1970


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nah bugger it, that casio is way too boring, time for me happy watch


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Beating some self-assembly furniture into submission today :hammer: :wallbash:  :taz: , so needed a trusty beater...


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

GP Sea Hawk Americas Cup


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkDavey said:


> This one for me today - arrived yesterday from Dave (Badger) - love it :wub:


Nice pic, nice watch. Don't wear mine nearly often enough, solid feel and very reliable. Now on a 20mm Lumpy and not the Jumbo as per below


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

squareleg said:


> Wearing my recently re-furbed 6138 whilst having a quiet hangover and 'listening' to you lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you've been busy with slow shutter speeds squareleg! Nice effort.



Bill B said:


> GP Sea Hawk Americas Cup


Oooh I do like that!

As always, fantastic watches and photography guys!


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi,

sorry i havent been on here for ages ive been so busy at school :cry2:

and everything getting ready for secondary, oh well. :blink:

today im wearing my new radio controlled digital timex. 

here it is.....










it is very nice and easy to read.

it has a timer, chrono and an alarm,

it has an indiglo light and you can

choose what city you are nearest to.

be on here later. 

Whizzy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Been wearing these since I got up...

*Omega Seamaster cal.562 24 jewels 1961.*










*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels.*


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

thewhiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry i havent been on here for ages ive been so busy at school :cry2:


Good to see you back. I wouldn't worry too much about secondary. You'll love it.



JohnFraininthe93rd said:


> Lovely Tudor Mach! B)


It's far too nice for the likes of him 

I really like that one.

Still wearing my PRS-50.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for now up and down Accutron.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This for the afternoon.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

This old thing today as i cannot subtract 5hrs to get EST


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Switched to the Inge today


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

RLT 27 Automatic today


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one on now


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> This for now up and down Accutron.


Absolutely superb. I have never seen one like it (but that's not saying much).

Where did you find it? I guess they must be rare, I have never seen one like that on Ebay before.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Steve said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > This for now up and down Accutron.
> ...


Hi Ian there is a piece on this one on page 11 of the GWF headed Bulova restoration


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these earlier...

*Tudor `Oyster-Prince 34`, ref:7909, cal. 390 17 jewels circa mid 1950s & Rolex Airking 14000M cal.3000 27 jewels 1991.*










& over to this now...

*Oris Artelier, cal.623 (ETA 2859-2) 27 Jewels.*










All this rich `food` makes me fancy something a little more `humble` for tomorrow


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Been wearing this:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

U Boat tonight


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

For me, today, a "51 logo" Wuyi...with a 62-A movement so it's from the end of the 50s to the very early 60s. "Tianjin Shoubiao Chang" means: "Tianjin Watch Factory", so this watch is a very early predecessor to today's Sea-Gull watches.

I'll be careful; it's not shockproof, but I do like to wear all my watches and it keeps good time, so...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Some great stuff on display today fellas. :thumbsup:

Pulled this one out of the box this morning...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlbertaTime said:


> For me, today, a "51 logo" Wuyi...with a 62-A movement so it's from the end of the 50s to the very early 60s. "Tianjin Shoubiao Chang" means: "Tianjin Watch Factory", so this watch is a very early predecessor to today's Sea-Gull watches.
> 
> I'll be careful; it's not shockproof, but I do like to wear all my watches and it keeps good time, so...


Nice looking watch B)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

These 2 ones are pure beauty.

Bertrand



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to these earlier...
> 
> *Tudor `Oyster-Prince 34`, ref:7909, cal. 390 17 jewels circa mid 1950s & Rolex Airking 14000M cal.3000 27 jewels 1991.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks :thumbsup:

Edit> just noticed I should have stated that the Air King was a 14000 not a 14000M h34r:


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

This wave ceptor, while I regulate 5 other new arrivals...


----------

